# Gol di Ibrahimovic Psg Fiorentina 4-2. 22 Luglio 2015. Video.



## admin (22 Luglio 2015)

Il bel gol segnato da Zlatan Ibrahimovic, questa notte, nel corso di Psg - Fiorentina 4-2, partita valevole per la International Champions Cup 2015.

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Luglio 2015)

Il saluto ai tifosi parigini


----------



## ed.vedder77 (22 Luglio 2015)

E c é ancora chi si prepccupa dei suoi 34anni ...ibra é come i queen senza età,senza tempo....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



e ma ha 34 anni oramai .. Cit.


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Jino (22 Luglio 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> E c é ancora chi si prepccupa dei suoi 34anni ...ibra é come i queen senza età,senza tempo....



Per come s'allena, per il fisico che madre natura gli ha dato, per gli infortuni avuti in carriera e per la sua totale professionalità 34 anni sono nulla. Uno cosi se ne ha voglia gioca alla grande fino a 40, vedi Totti.


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Luglio 2015)

Purtroppo il pensiero che ne scaturisce è che Ibra è fondamentalmente una prima punta che aggredisce la profondità, che si lancia sulle palle in area. Non è una seconda punta, né tantomeno un trequartista.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Luglio 2015)

Finito.


----------



## mrsmit (23 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Purtroppo il pensiero che ne scaturisce è che Ibra è fondamentalmente una prima punta che aggredisce la profondità, che si lancia sulle palle in area. Non è una seconda punta, né tantomeno un trequartista.



invece a me ha dato la sensazione che stesse facendo il trequartista, prendeva la pallla a centrocampo, avviava l'azione, allargava la manovra e poi si buttava dentro, per la sua polivalenza è fondamentale.
un giocatore completo, forte fisicamente, tecnica sublime, atleticamente una furia, personalità da leader e professionista indiscutibile e con lui Bacca e LA faranno tanti gol.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Luglio 2015)

io vederlo dietro le 2 punte sapete che è una cosa che mi stuzzica ...


----------



## Victorss (23 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Purtroppo il pensiero che ne scaturisce è che Ibra è fondamentalmente una prima punta che aggredisce la profondità, che si lancia sulle palle in area. Non è una seconda punta, né tantomeno un trequartista.



Ma hai guardato solo il goal o tutto il video? Perchè quasi tutti gli highlights delle sue giocate partono da centrocampo, alcune addirittura davanti la difesa. Questo a 34 anni è onnipresente. Fa tutto. Da profondità, fa salire la squadra, imposta dalla trequarti, imposta da davanti la difesa, lanci lunghi, passaggi filtranti, assist, Goal. E' UN MOSTRO. Il giocatore più forte al mondo dopo Cristiano Ronaldo e Messi per me. Abbiamo un immenso bisogno di lui, la nostra rinascita deve partire dal suo acquisto.


----------

